

Identifying influential spreaders in complex networks - zaa
http://arxiv.org/abs/1001.5285
"we show that, in contrast to common belief, the most influential spreaders in a social network do not correspond to the best connected people or to the most central people (high betweenness centrality). Instead, we find: (i) The most efficient spreaders are those located within the core of the network as identified by the k-shell decomposition analysis. (ii) When multiple spreaders are considered simultaneously, the distance between them becomes the crucial parameter that determines the extend of the spreading."
======
gyardley
I've always thought something like this would be a great business model for
networks like Foursquare. Don't give a free beer to the mayor - he's going to
come to your bar anyway. Give a free beer to the person who, when she visits,
ends up drawing in five of her friends.

------
coffee
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/26321251/Identifying-
influential-s...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/26321251/Identifying-influential-
spreaders-in-complex-networks)

